# Dateien wiederherstellen



## Chronix (14. Mai 2004)

HILFE! 
Ich habe außversehen wichtige Dateien auf meinem USB-Stick überkopiert, d.h. dass ich Dateien mit gleichem Namen darüberkopiert habe, sodass die alten Daten verloren gegangen sind!
Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand ne Lösung wüsste die Dateien zu retten!


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2004)

Nur mit einer Recovery Software (Bitte die Foren-Suche verwenden, das Thema hatten wir schon öfter).


----------



## lucide (14. Mai 2004)

Es wurde wirklich schon desöfteren besprochen!

Jedoch würde es mich mal interessieren (und dieses Problem hab ich noch aus keinem dieser besprochenen Foren herausgelesen): 
Hab schon genügend recovery Programme getestet, jedoch immer nur Fragmente erhalten.  Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit,  z. Bsp. einen kompletten Word-Text herzustellen, so daß er auch lesbar ist?


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Mai 2004)

Das kommt darauf an.

Gelöschte Dateien sind ja nicht sofort weg, sondern existieren nach wie vor auf der Festplatte. Einfach ausgedrückt, sie sind nur als "gelöscht markiert". Und zwar so, das das Betriebssystem andere Daten darüber schreiben kann. Je nachdem wie lange das löschen her ist und wie stark die Aktivität auf der Festplatte war (daten hinzufgefügt) sind die Daten partiell vorhanden. Je länger das her ist und je mehr Daten auf die Platte geschrieben wurden, desto weniger ist von einer "Datei" übrig.

Du musst Dir eine Datei auf der Festplatte vorstellen, wie ein Haufen Sand. Sagen wir mal 10 000 Körner sind eine Datei. Jedes Sandkorn enthält einen Teil der Datei. Beim "löschen" werden nun die Sandkörner freigegeben. Kopierst Du nun weitere Dateien auf die Festplatte, werden einzelne Körner nun mit anderen Daten beschrieben. Stell mal einen kompletten Text her, der nun wie ein Schweizer Käse Löcher in seinem Inhalt hat.

Easy ausgedrückt, ist vielleicht nicht 100 Pro korrekt, aber so kann man sich das vorstellen.

Aus eben diesem Grund haben moderne Betriebssysteme auch einen Papierkorb, um gelöschte Daten einer weiteren Instanz zu übergeben. Der User entscheidet wann die Daten gelöscht werden sollen.


----------



## Chronix (16. Mai 2004)

Zählt es also auch zu "gelöscht", wenn ich Daten nicht gelöscht sondern nur andere Daten "drüberkopiert" habe?
Gibts da keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2004)

"Darüberkopieren" ist keine eigene Funktion sondern die Kombination von löschen + kopieren  
"verschieben" ist kopieren + Ursprung löschen


----------

